# suggestion: where to buy novopen 5



## oloap (May 11, 2017)

Hello, looking to replace an old novopen, I wonder if anyone could suggest where to buy the latest novopen 5 at a good price. Thanks.


----------



## Kaylz (May 11, 2017)

Hi if you asked your DSN  or go to your gp would they not be able to sort it out for you so you don't have to pay? X


----------



## oloap (May 11, 2017)

I do not think I ever got pens on prescription, apart from a free sample at the hospital long time ago.


----------



## Kaylz (May 11, 2017)

Hmmm I'm sure you would be entitled to it that is if you live in the UK x


----------



## Ljc (May 11, 2017)

Hi. If you're in the uk your GP/DSN  should be able to prescribe one. I use Novo pen Echo which can do half doses but is otherwise the same as the one you're after


----------



## oloap (May 11, 2017)

It might be, but then I'd need to use whatever device they suggest instead of picking what I want. Also like to have two of those for comfort of use. At the end of the day, I get new ones every few years and I'm not bothered by the one-off cost. I'm surprised google search does not return any online shop offering them readily apart from some ebay/amazon seller looking a bit dodgy.

Thanks anyway for the suggestion.


----------



## Kaylz (May 11, 2017)

Like @Ljc I use the novo echo which is fab and has a memory function too, I got one to use and one to keep as a spare I think it would be well worth speaking to someone about it though x


----------



## Rosiecarmel (May 11, 2017)

You can buy Novopens on amazon. The price varies but lowest I just saw was £45. I'd rather ask my GP first! I'm sure if you have a good relationship with your GP they'll prescribe you which pen you want. My DSN gave me two pens for my humalog in case one broke!


----------



## Ljc (May 11, 2017)

Yes I wouldn't buy pens from such sites in case they're fakes.


----------



## Kaylz (May 11, 2017)

If you really don't want to talk to your gp I just found this one with a Google search https://www.healthpharm.co.uk/produ...=38310897223&gclid=COCBlau_59MCFaK37QodeDoL2w


----------



## Ljc (May 11, 2017)

Your chemist should be able to order one for you, but you'll pay retail price.


----------



## Robin (May 11, 2017)

When I wanted a new Pen for my Lantus, I rang Sanofi, and they sent me one free of charge, it might be worth ringing Novonordisk to see if they will do the same. They make their money out of supplying the insulin, so it makes sense for them to dish out pens to make sure you stick with their brand.
My last NovoPen echo was prescribed for me, but my surgery kept ordering the wrong one, in the end my pharmacist overruled them and got me the correct one.


----------



## zx10pilot (May 11, 2017)

@oloap are you type 1 and in the UK? If so then it should made available to you on prescription.
My old Novopen Echo started going a bit screwy and not always "remembering" doses  ...not very useful. I spoke to my Pharmacist and a new one was added to my prescription, no problem and no questions asked (apart from what colour did I want).


----------



## grovesy (May 11, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## Kaylz (May 11, 2017)

zx10pilot said:


> no questions asked (apart from what colour did I want).


Haha you lucky sod, I didn't get a choice so both of mine are blue  lol x


----------



## robert@fm (May 11, 2017)

zx10pilot said:


> @oloap are you type 1 and in the UK? If so then it should made available to you on prescription.


T2s are sometimes on insulin as well.  I have two Novopen 4s, both prescribed.


----------



## Copepod (May 11, 2017)

Welcome to the forum, oloao. Assuming you are in the UK, you should be able to get a replacement pen on prescription. I lost an insulin pen at New Year (fell out of pocket in a pub or car park and a careful search failed to find it). When I got home, I used my spare pen and went to GP to request replacement. He was surprised that I'd had the one I lost so long - well before I moved to the city and registered with him over 3 years earlier. So, just ask, but make sure you know exactly which pen you require eg 1 or 0.5 units, if that applies to Novopen 5. Be prepared to choose a colour, as if no colour is specified, chemist might delay ordering until they get an answer.


----------



## trophywench (May 11, 2017)

Goodness - my hospital have a storecupboard with all sorts of pens, meters etc in it - and I do not understand why, if you're using a Novo Nordisk insulin, the hell they'd recommend a pen designed for another manufacturer's insulin?  You'd just get the latest one belonging to whatever you use!


----------

